# Cabo



## georgian76 (Jan 18, 2008)

just got back from cabo. was an awesome fishing trip!! 6 people on the boat, we had 6 hookups, 3 in the boat, 2 broke the hook at the boat, and 1 spit the hook. it was awesome. all were released, and of course, mine broke the hook at the boat. mine and the other one that broke hook at the boat were the biggest. all were the first for marlin, and for two of the women, was there first fish ever. awesome trip, would recomend for all. wished i would have taken more pictures, but here are the ones i took. the others are goin to email me the pictures of the fish jumping and so forth. i will share those when i get them.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome trip!  'picante' is a first class operation down there


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 5, 2008)

Love cabo.  Go every chance i get, I normally go in August, stripies still there and the blues are abundant along with the blacks (especially on gordo banks).  It is the off season and really cheap, chartering a bertram 31 generally runs 350 for a day.  best bang for the buck in offshore fishing, and resorts are a good bit cheaper in august too (course it is 115 in the shade then...lol).


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2008)

never been, but its on the list. looks and sounds like a great time


----------



## JoeyWommack (Feb 5, 2008)

redneck_billcollector said:


> cheap, chartering a bertram 31 generally runs 350 for a day.  best bang for the buck in offshore


  That aint bad


----------



## larpyn (Feb 5, 2008)

great pics 
i never take enough pics either. kind of hard to take pics along with everything else going on. when all heck breaks loose; grabbing the camera always somehow gets forgotten on my boat.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 6, 2008)

*I love Cabo too!*

When I was doing a consulting job in Mexico City, Mexico for alost 2 years; I would travel all over Mexico and Cabo is one of my favorite places, along with Costa Rica and Tortuga.
If you have any extra time, visit the resort where the old silver mines use to be. It's north of Mexico, with a swimming pool inside a cave and benches carved out of rock and electric lighting inside. It's really cool and impressive. Then go to La Mansion and La Mansion Galindo, visit the Pyramids and go south to katasce tango. While there stay at playa bruts (witch's beach) it has a lake with a city under it. Great for Scuba Diving. And the hotel is old Mexico sytle with covered open air eating and courtyards with trees seperating every 2-3 rooms. You will not regret it. Take plenty of film.


----------



## potsticker (Feb 6, 2008)

You traveling fellers shure make me envious. I am planing a trip to alabama this year, for years i thought panama city wuz out of the united states. Come to find out you dont even need a passport.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on the great trip.


----------



## How2fish (Feb 7, 2008)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Love cabo.  Go every chance i get, I normally go in August, stripies still there and the blues are abundant along with the blacks (especially on gordo banks).  It is the off season and really cheap, chartering a bertram 31 generally runs 350 for a day.  best bang for the buck in offshore fishing, and resorts are a good bit cheaper in august too (course it is 115 in the shade then...lol).



I  went in August a few years back , we had a blast on the stripes is was a strange year they told us.. alot of stripes very few blues and blacks the  week I was there...still in 3 days of fishing my wife, both girls and a boyfriend and I released 13 stripes 2 sails and kept a 50lb wahoo 4 maui-maui up to 45lbs and another one nearly 60 !!! Biggest one I've ever seen and a couple of dozen small yellowfin...man I need to go back


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 22, 2008)

today i received a ton of pictures from one of the guys that fished with us, he took so many, he said he would not email, so he burned them on a cd, i just watched the slide show of the pictures he took, and they are awesome. is there anyway i can put the slide show up? i wouldnt know how to transfer some of the better pictures either? any help would be great


----------



## d-a (Feb 22, 2008)

You could always load them on Photobucket or something like that and make the slide show there with a link here for us to look at them.

d-a


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweeeeeeet!
Post some action shots


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 22, 2008)

i set it up on photobucket, now how do i post it?


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 22, 2008)

here a try, but they are backwards, start at the bottom

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh202/georgian76/?action=view&current=0a5630c4.pbw


http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh202/georgian76/?action=view&current=c9d205b7.pbw


http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh202/georgian76/?action=view&current=ff97479a.pbw


http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh202/georgian76/?action=view&current=be46e2af.pbw


----------



## d-a (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a great time.

d-a


----------



## How2fish (Feb 23, 2008)

Great pic's thanks for sharing....


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Feb 24, 2008)

If you are interested in a possible Cabo trip, keep an eye on the Atlanta Saltwater Sportsman Club.  We are tyring to put together a group trip possibly in November.  Being able to get a group rate and fish together should bring the costs down.  I'll post details as they come together.


----------

